# Road Cycling Forums for Southern California?



## jta (Jun 27, 2012)

I live in New York but regularly travel to Southern California to visit my dad, where I keep a spare road bike. I just bought the bike in the past year and discovered that I really enjoy the roads around my dad's place, so I decided to check out the S.C. forum. It's really dead, to my surprise. Is there an online forum where I can get good information about cycling in the area? My dad's place is in Redlands, so adjacent to some nice roads in the mountain foothills east of Los Angeles. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

The entire forum here is not what it used to be, and the regional sub-forums are pretty much toast. Northern California used to get a ton of traffic but it's pretty much crickets now, too. However, if you post specific questions with a more specific subject you may get more replies, such as "Good routes near San Bernadino?"

Strava heatmap might help you decide where to ride, also looks like you aren't too far away from Mount Baldy which is one of the stages of this years Amgen Tour of California. You might want to check out the route map for that stage if you want a good climb.


----------



## jta (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the good advice jetdog9. I rode some really nice routes in/around redlands and later found out they’re frequently part of the Redlands classic. I can also dust off my Strava account when I’m in the area for more routes. I haven’t used Strava in a few years and unaware of the heat map function. 

The NY/NJ forum is pretty slow but there are still enough consistent users exchanging information to be helpful. 

Thanks again.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Forgot about the Redlands Classic, good call!

I'm in Northern California and when I visit relatives in Southern California it's closer to the San Diego area, so not too familiar.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

You gotta do Gibraltar! Your legs will hate you in the morning


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Strava Heat Map isn't a function of the Strava app itself. It uses the data from past Strava activities to create heat map.

The map itself can be browsed by anyone. You don't need a strava account at all.

https://www.strava.com/heatmap#6.19/-116.18218/34.76876/hot/ride

This is not to be confused with the personal heat map, which just shows you were you ride. Personal heat map is a strava website feature.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

jta said:


> I live in New York but regularly travel to Southern California to visit my dad, where I keep a spare road bike. I just bought the bike in the past year and discovered that I really enjoy the roads around my dad's place, so I decided to check out the S.C. forum. It's really dead, to my surprise. Is there an online forum where I can get good information about cycling in the area? My dad's place is in Redlands, so adjacent to some nice roads in the mountain foothills east of Los Angeles.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The Campagnolo and Ritchey forums that I used to frequent are equally as dead. Don’t know what happened to folks...


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

*Q&A about riding in Southern California*

Plenty of exactly what you want at another cycling site: https://www.bikeforums.net

It has a subforum exclusively about Southern California with many SC posters talking or posting about what you are seeking.

Good luck.


----------

